# The Re-Awakening (Necrons)



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hey folks, so after reading “Dead Men Walking” a novel about the Death Korps of Krieg being deployed to stop a Necron awakening on an Imperial city, I decided it’s about time to re-awaken my Necrons from their old and dusty crypt.

I will be painting them in their normal Necron colors as I have always liked that appearance. Anyways, I got a pretty large order in with most of the new Necron toys and such, and figured I would start out with the Necron Ghost Ark / Doomsday Ark. I magnetized the entire thing so that I could get more bang for the buck, plus I thought it would be cool to just switch it out if need be. That was an insane amount of time to do that, but I finished it. 

Here are a couple pics of the Ghost Ark prow. I attempted a little swirl like thing on the orb on top of the prow, turned out pretty well I think.

So, let me know what you guys think. C & C welcome!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks great! I bet these take more work to paint than the Krieg tanks! Look forward to seeing these guys completed.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good mate!!! Love the classic green!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

nsr250repsol said:


> Looks great! I bet these take more work to paint than the Krieg tanks! Look forward to seeing these guys completed.


Everything about an Ark, from de-spruing, to cleaning, to assembling, to painting, is a pain in the ass. But its very rewarding once its all done.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a great start DoE, I like those highlights, very clean and crisp, can't to see it completed.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks like a good start. Nice clean lines. Care to share how that's done, I need help getting clean lines on my Ulthwé


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

nsr250repsol said:


> Looks great! I bet these take more work to paint than the Krieg tanks! Look forward to seeing these guys completed.


OMG does it ever dude! I wish it was done already!



Midge913 said:


> Looking good mate!!! Love the classic green!


Thanks Midge, I'm diggin the green as well.



Iron Angel said:


> Everything about an Ark, from de-spruing, to cleaning, to assembling, to painting, is a pain in the ass. But its very rewarding once its all done.


Ant that the truth! I'm ready to be finished with it already.



Scythes said:


> That's a great start DoE, I like those highlights, very clean and crisp, can't to see it completed.


Thanks for the compliment mate, much appreciated.



Rameses said:


> Looks like a good start. Nice clean lines. Care to share how that's done, I need help getting clean lines on my Ulthwé


It's a 5 step process Rameses and it takes forever. I didnt realize how long it was going to take until I started really getting into it. So the process goes like this:

1: Base coat black (easy)
2: Highlight all the edges with dark angels green using a standard brush (easy)
3: Re-highlight all the edges with snot green, making sure the lines are thiner, in most cases just using the standard brush at an angle so that only the sides of the brush are hitting the raised edges. Make sure to not go as high on all the edges.
4: Again, re-highlight all the edges with putrid green this time with a 30-0 brush only using the edges again. Make sure to not goes as high as the previous color.
5: Finally, wash all the edges with thraka green


So here are a couple pics of where I am at with this thing. It gets very tiresome repeating the same process over and over again. I didnt think I was ever going to get finished with the "ribs" on this thing...good lord. The green swirls were alot of fun to do as well until I realized I had 13 of them to do...lol...:headbutt:

Anyways, time to take a break and mow the lawn before the wife gets home.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

lookin snazzy! Approved. +rep.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Good lookin' start. All the effort you are putting in really shows DoE.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> It's a 5 step process Rameses and it takes forever. I didnt realize how long it was going to take until I started really getting into it. So the process goes like this:
> 
> 1: Base coat black (easy)
> 2: Highlight all the edges with dark angels green using a standard brush (easy)
> ...


Thanks for that tut. I'm gonna give that a try on my Striking Scorpions I think. That would be tight as hell.

I am, Rameses!


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

wow, these are looking phenomenal, great work those greens are done wonderfully ( just the 1.5billion necrons pieces left to go inside them :laugh: )

+rep


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Sweet! Now just two more of these to paint...better get them done before June.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Melikor40k said:


> wow, these are looking phenomenal, great work those greens are done wonderfully ( just the 1.5billion necrons pieces left to go inside them :laugh: )
> 
> +rep


Thank you Sir! And yes there are a gazillion pieces to paint up.



nsr250repsol said:


> Sweet! Now just two more of these to paint...better get them done before June.


HAHAHA, ant that the truth...two more arks to do....:suicide:



KjellThorngaard said:


> Good lookin' start. All the effort you are putting in really shows DoE.


Its a ton of effort mate, thanks for the support!



Rameses said:


> Thanks for that tut. I'm gonna give that a try on my Striking Scorpions I think. That would be tight as hell.
> 
> I am, Rameses!


It would be, good luck with that!



So here is where I am at...I finished the gun last night and man it seemed like it took forever as well. So much time in doing all these edges...I think I am going to go nutz before I finish. I attempted an energy look on the main orb of the gun. I think it looks kinda badass and turned out pretty well.

Anyways, enjoy and let me know what you guys think.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

Oi...
Everytime I find one of your threads I am overwhelmed with its awesomeness.
Amazing job on your Necrons so far.
So much edge highlighting would drive me mad....


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd even kick up the highlighting on the globe a bit by mixing in some yellow with the green to really make it kick. Or white if you want a less vibrant effect. 

I really do like the classic green on this. Well excecuted edge highlights and it really does look like it's pulsing with deadly energy...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Everything is looking bad ass mate!!! The greens on the cannon really glow and the whole thing just draws the eye in. Well done!


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

damn doe, makes me want to repaint my crons... they are on hold till gw releases the triarch stalkers, but awesome job so far!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

The green on these seems really vibrant against the black and the coils and orb on that last gun are amazing. Keep it up DoE


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Mr.Malevolent said:


> Oi...
> Everytime I find one of your threads I am overwhelmed with its awesomeness.
> Amazing job on your Necrons so far.
> So much edge highlighting would drive me mad....


Im flattered, thank you Sir and indeed I think I am going insane.



elmir said:


> I'd even kick up the highlighting on the globe a bit by mixing in some yellow with the green to really make it kick. Or white if you want a less vibrant effect.
> 
> I really do like the classic green on this. Well excecuted edge highlights and it really does look like it's pulsing with deadly energy...


Thanks buddy, I had thought about the yellow but was worried about messing it up, spent to much time doing the little lightning.



Midge913 said:


> Everything is looking bad ass mate!!! The greens on the cannon really glow and the whole thing just draws the eye in. Well done!


I think so as well, time consuming but effective. Thanks Midge!



cirs85 said:


> damn doe, makes me want to repaint my crons... they are on hold till gw releases the triarch stalkers, but awesome job so far!


LOL, thank you Sir, your giving me the motivation I need to press forward!



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> The green on these seems really vibrant against the black and the coils and orb on that last gun are amazing. Keep it up DoE


They are vibrant...and time consuming as all hell! I can't believe I still have two more...



So, I pretty much finished up the command console for the barge late last night. Couple things I would do differently on the next ones to make life easier is: Leave the control panel off so that it will be easier to paint. Having that huge curved overhead in the way the whole time sucked! Another thing I would do is triple check that the seat and pilot were alligned correctly because the three tubes that come out of his back and attach to the vehicle would not allign no matter how hard I tried...super pain in the ass, so I just cut them off, still looks good I think.

All thats left now are the 10 Necron crew and all the port and starbaord guns and then she will be ready.......THANK GOD! This really has to be one of the most difficult models to clean, put together, and paint!

Here are the pics!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking good DoE... Now all you need to do is have a child and finish 15000000000 kriegsmen. 

Good luck. You'll need it.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

> This really has to be one of the most difficult models to clean, put together, and paint!


Hear you there brother, I havent finished mine either, i used my xacto and scraped the mold lines, and used a diamond file where it was really bad. My driver didnt line up either, and I did the same thing cut him. 

You did an amazing job on the control console, the white lines on blue look amazing. Im not crazy about the heads they supplied with the ghost ark kit, I just used a praetorian head.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking fantastic buddy! The blue orb on the control panel is ace and the glow inside what I presume to be engines is very nicely done.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Alright,

So after having three college projects, studying for three finals, and my wife’s baby shower, I finally got time to chill and start painting again.

I finally finished magnetizing and painting the Ghost Ark/Doomsday Ark! What a tremendous PAIN IN THE ARSE! This had to be the most discouraging model I ever painted. At first I thought, “This is going to be sweet, can’t wait to magnetize it and paint it!” HAHAHA! I might just say screw it on the other two Arks, we shall see. Maybe after I tackle some other stuff it won’t make me feel so overwhelmed.

For those of you who PM’ed me about the metallic’s, here it is. All you have to do is water down you metallic’s to get a smooth painted look. I usually add 1 drop Liquitex slow-dri fluid retarded for every 2 or 3 drops of paint…or water works just as well. It’s really that simple.

Anyways, without further ado, here is the fully magnetized Ghost Ark/Doomsday Ark.
I hope you guys/gals like it.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think it looks brilliant man!!! What was the worst part about it? Magnetizing it? or Painting it?


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

You good sir, are insane. +rep to you for the constant dedication to the ghost ark, a fabulous paint job, and taking the time to magnetize the whole thing. I feel bad for only being able to give you 6 reputation . I will be watching this
-Arcticor


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Great job DoE, that thing looks amazing, I'm fearing magnetizing my Tervigon/Tyrannofex. Good job sticking with it and completing it. +rep for an amazing job if I can.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Great job sir,

I understand and feel your pain on edging. 

+rep for an outstanding effort.

Zero Effect


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That ark is fantastic. As the others have already said, great job on magnetizing the whole thing as well as giving it a brilliant paint job. Have some well deserved rep.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> I think it looks brilliant man!!! What was the worst part about it? Magnetizing it? or Painting it?


Thanks Midge! I would have to say that Painting it was the worst part. There were just so many edges and angles it was ridculous...:shok: The magnets did become a pain in the butt only when I was trying to install them on the central spinal column. One got pushed to far in and flipped itself and attached to the other magnet on the other side...lol, that was frustrating. Then it was like fitting a jigsaw puzzle together as the warriors were all cocked and slanted to the sides at different angles because of the magnets. I was finally able to get them to line up so they didnt appear retarded, took some time, but I got it.



Arcticor said:


> You good sir, are insane. +rep to you for the constant dedication to the ghost ark, a fabulous paint job, and taking the time to magnetize the whole thing. I feel bad for only being able to give you 6 reputation . I will be watching this
> -Arcticor


No worries mate. The fact that you took the time to stop by and leave me some positive feedback is the real motivator! Thanks!



Scythes said:


> Great job DoE, that thing looks amazing, I'm fearing magnetizing my Tervigon/Tyrannofex. Good job sticking with it and completing it. +rep for an amazing job if I can.


Thank you Sir. As for magnetizing your Tervigon/Tyrannofex...Troy has some good pics up on his plog right now if you havent seen them already showing how he is doing his.



Zero Effect said:


> Great job sir,
> 
> I understand and feel your pain on edging.
> 
> ...


Thanks Zero, sometimes it can become a daunting task but you just have to push through.



Red Corsairs said:


> That ark is fantastic. As the others have already said, great job on magnetizing the whole thing as well as giving it a brilliant paint job. Have some well deserved rep.


RC, thank you very much for the feedback and the Rep. Your words of encouragment make me want to jump right back in and tackle some more stuff...however, it wont be a ghost/doomsday ark anytime soon.



Trying to decide on what I should paint up next. Any ideas? I have the entire range, no worries there.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Trying to decide on what I should paint up next. Any ideas? I have the entire range, no worries there.


I know I'd like to see you tackle the Triarch Stalker, but for obvious reasons that won't even be possible for a couple of weeks yet. But it does look like it's going to be a lovely model and I know from your painting that you'd do it justice.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

A second goast ark! For moar edges!  but in seriousness I think if you could paint up an OL royal court, that would be fabulous and very fun to watch.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

RESSURECTION!!! LOL!

So, as I see, all my WIP and finished pics are gone...how sucky! At least it was just the one model...

Well, here is a NEW update finally, I know, I know, but RL had gotten in the way for a bit, plus a loss of interest in painting didnt help either. Anyways, here is my new Necron Overlord that I painted and entered into the FEB painting comp. I hope you guys/gals enjoy and look forward to hearing any feedback from you.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Really...No suggestions, thoughts, or comments?

Feels like a graveyard around here...


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Really...No suggestions, thoughts, or comments?
> 
> Feels like a graveyard around here...


sorry i was hypnotised by the swirly ball ... its .... so ...... swirly :shok:


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi, DoE, nice to see you working on some xenos. It's nice to change things up a bit every now and then. Over all I think the Overlord is excellently done, I'm particularly impressed by the cloak which looks fabulous in that particular shade of blue.

The one thing I would suggest has to do with the orbs and the powerblades.
I think they could do with a layer of a green wash, just to tie the layers of green lightning together. And then, as a final step on the blades, do a soft edge highlight with a light green mix (like white:green 1:1 or similar) on some of the hard edges of the blades - I think that would tie it all together wonderfully and give it an extra touch of bazinga!

Very nice work, hope to see more soon, my friend!


----------

